# New XM Radio Listing



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

If you haven't already, take a look over on the home page. We've included a complete listing of all stations on the XM Radio service. Many thanks to Scott for building the list.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Very nice..... Thats great, everyone wondering whats on XM, go check it out!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It was hard getting all of the Request Line Numbers. But I think I have them all in there. 

I want to do a Sirius Lineup but I am told not all the stations are online as of yet.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

XM (along with a $50 Best Buy coupon) sent me a brochure that has a channel listing on the back.

It's a great idea to have it on the web too though, and with the request line numbers. Thanks.

I wonder when satellite radios will become subsidized and what provider will do it first?

They may already be subsidized now, but what I mean, is DBS TV style of doing it - reducing the effective up front hardware cost to somewhere in the neighborhood of $50 to $100. That is when I think I would buy.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jegrant _
> *
> 
> They may already be subsidized now, but what I mean, is DBS TV style of doing it - reducing the effective up front hardware cost to somewhere in the neighborhood of $50 to $100. That is when I think I would buy. *


I agree with you. I will probably buy when and if they start doing that.


----------

